# Ureteral Stents ICD 10



## debbiesom (Dec 14, 2017)

with ICD 9 we used 939.0 for ureteral stents which crosswalks to ICD 10 T19.8XX_

Is anyone using T19.8XX_ and Z46.6 for Ureteral Stent Placement?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## afanene (Dec 18, 2017)

*Ashley-Biller A/R specialist*

In my office we use code z96.0 for the stent itself and z46.6 if its being changed or removed.


----------



## debbiesom (Jan 4, 2018)

Just in case anyone wants to know, I found my print out from a Webinar from 2016 given by Dr Michael Ferragomo Urology Coding & Reimbursement Consultant.  Who also writes articles for Urology Coding Alert.  He also told me he wrote the Urology Specialty Exam for the AAPC.  

Ureteral Stent is T19.8XX__  
Penile Prosthesis  T19.4XX __
Catheter   T19.0XX__

Z46.6 Encounter for fitting/adjustment Urinary devices  (use for inserting or changing Ureteral Stents or Catheters)

Status Codes
Z96.0  Penile Prosthesis Implant
Z93.6   Nephrostomy Tube
Z93.59  SP Tube  and  Z43.5 for Change of SP Tube
Chronic Indwelling Catheter T19.0XXD


I knew I had the information somewhere.


----------

